# The Stupist Thing I Just Did



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

I went to [a competing classical music forum] thinking I was in Talk Classical. (I normally always come to Talk Classical but it's on my shortcut bar.

I went there and saw things were different. I left a message in their "Lounge" area with the title "Having Trouble With Talk Classical. I even took a screen clip of the very top. Oh, well, they may ban me.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

haydnguy said:


> I went to [a competing classical music forum] thinking I was in Talk Classical. (I normally always come to Talk Classical but it's on my shortcut bar.
> 
> I went there and saw things were different. I left a message in their "Lounge" area with the title "Having Trouble With Talk Classical. I even took a screen clip of the very top. Oh, well, they may ban me.


:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2019)

They won't ban you. More likely you will accidentally go to XYZ thinking you are on YXZ, find you can't log in, come back to TC complaining you have been banned from YXZ.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I think they'll just be horribly confused...


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2019)

haydnguy said:


> I went to [a competing classical music forum] thinking I was in Talk Classical. (I normally always come to Talk Classical but it's on my shortcut bar.
> 
> I went there and saw things were different. I left a message in their "Lounge" area with the title "Having Trouble With Talk Classical. I even took a screen clip of the very top. Oh, well, they may ban me.


Can't you just delete it?


----------

